# 147 471 714 VISIONARY TRITYPE ENNEAGRAM EXPLAINED + MBTI + INSTINCTUAL STACKINGS



## Alunsina (Oct 1, 2020)

(147 471 714 174 417 741)

Enneagram tritype 147 archetype is a visionary who has a 'critical eye' that sees what is lacking, what is original, and what has to change in any subject, arts, and activities that they're interested in, in order to produce something that is different, powerful, and meaningful to the world around them.

147 archetype is compliant, withdrawn, and assertive in hornevian groups. Competent, reactive, and positive outlook in harmonic groups. Contrary to popular belief, 147 archetype is balance and not as prone to moodiness similar to 369 archetype. This archetype is most common to INFPs and other Ne-users however it is not unheard of that unusual MBTI-and-enneagram mix formed from this tritype along in 258 and 369 archetypes. All of these three tritype archetypes are "balanced" and relatable.

7 as a head fix deals with anxiety and fear by externalizing it through avoiding or distracting themselves with work or leisure activities. They maintained a positive outlook by reframing negative events and rationalizing away bad thoughts. They seeks experiences that would stimulate their intuition or senses. They are forward thinkers that could see thousands of opportunities and possibilities. This head type is known for their quick-thinking abilities in face of conflict, creativity, and sheer willpower in order to find away around or out of the problem.

4 as a heart fix deals with shame by creating a brand of identity or image that is unique and authentic to oneself. The 4 fix deals with the fear of rejection and are extremely sensitive to criticism. They are emotionally expressive and creative. They are idealistic and capable of dramatizing experiences into intense novelty. They live in the world of meaning and emotion and they need certain level of emotional intensity - passion is an important aspect in order to motivate them.

1 as a gut fix deals with anger by repressing it and it might come off through criticism, insults, and sarcasm. They are competent and idealistic people who live accordingly to their inner values and principles. They are generally collected but have strong opinions about certain topics and somewhat could come across as rigid and judgemental. They are usually involved in public causes and are true altruists. They tend to be perfectionists in whatever work or path they are involved in.

147 archetype have impeccable high standards and visions that they are called as the "most innovative" tritype along with 137. They explore structure and seeks changes. A true revolutionary.

Instinctual variants might add intensity to each fix:

Social 147 tritype is the Utopian Visionary. This is the most optimistic and intellectual subtype of 147 who keeps its positive vision for society. The 1-gut fix is intensified. They will express their views in private or in public and are very motivated in influencing others to see their point. They are charismatic and could easily convince people to rally to their cause.

Sexual 147 tritype is the Holy Grail Visionary. This is the darkest and most intense subtype as the 4-heart fix and 7-head fix took up notch to extreme degree. They indulge in vivid imagination and wild fantasies. This is when the "triple frustration" archetype intensifies as this subtype always longed for their ideal world, romance, or adventure that is just always seems out of reach. They are the most charming and seductive subtype, competitive and jealous.

Self-preservation 147 tritype is the Lifestyle Visionary. This is the most dauntless and reckless subtype. They enjoy luxurious and abundant life. In order to satisfy their need for material achievements, they are always on-the-go and very workaholic. The 1 gut fix restraints them from overindulgence and anxiously always try to save up but to no avail. They are more likely to put more importance in familial bonds than the other two subtypes.

Enneagram wings might also play in 147 motivational behavior. 1w2-4w3-7w8 / 7w8-4w3-1w2 / 4w3-7w8-1w2 - these 2, 3, 8 wings are more extroverted and willing to perform, teach, or show their creations with audience in mind.

1w9-4w5-7w6 / 7w6-4w5-1w9 / 4w5-7w6-1w9 - these 9, 5, 6 wings are more introverted in comparison to their counterpart wings. They might have a hard time exposing themselves to the world but more likely to be more frugal and less spenders.

GUT FIX:

1w9: They are more reserved and would most likely to spend their time alone studying about their idealistic concepts. They are more objective and can get very critical and judgemental. They get upset when someone doesn't take their advise. They're most likely going to avoid having strong political opinions in comparison to 1w2 in order to preserve their peace. If they teach it's more of impersonal abstract ideas. 

1w2: They have strong opinions about certain subjects but are more tolerant of people and more likely to teach others by actual instead of being outright aggressive. They feel that it is their responsibility to convey their righteous values and opinions otherwise they would blame themselves for failing to do so especially if the result is mediocrity.

HEART FIX:

4w5: They are in love in expressing their emotions through their works that are more likely reserved for them and to the people they only trust. They can easily detach and see their emotions objectively by intellectualizing it in a deeper level. They wanted to own an identity that is raw and unblemished and couldn't easily influenced by the outer world.

4w3: They are motivated to create an image of uniqueness and success because validation is everything for them. Their creativity and ambitiousness gives them more courage to put their works out there for the world to see. They are more competitive, productive, and goal-oriented.

HEAD FIX:

7w6: They are good problem solvers but in a light hearted way. They don't take problems seriously as they know they could easily find a way out of it however they're still more cautious and relationship-oriented with their decisions in comparison to 7w8. They're very good in persuasion and manipulation, at charming their way out to escape their problems.

7w8: This head type is more goal-oriented and ambitious. Scheming and planning, they hurry from one activity to the next. They solve problems by using their connections or engaging in clever tricks, charm, or deceit. Their brain storming abilities had a knack for quick thinking and coming up with creative practical-for-them (impractical for outsiders) strategies.

¬ Core fix is responsible for core motivation, fears, longings, desires, and childhood wounds. This never changes throughout a person's life but they're likely to lean on one wing or another at some point. 
¬ Second fix assists the core fix and might be less seen as it's deeply ingrained to unconscious mind.
¬ Third fix is more visible as it is the defining point or embellishment of the tritype. It only deals with anger/ shame/ or fear. 


MBTI 16 types + 147 VISIONARY ARCHETYPE

INFP: Fi values are enhanced by 1 and 4. Ne exploration and creativity by 4 and 7. Si detailing and perfectionism in 1 fix.

possible tritype order: 471 / 417 / 147

ENFP: Ne exploration and opportunity seeking enhanced by 7. Fi values by 4 and 1. Te competency by 1 fix.

possible tritype order: 741 / 714

INFJ: Ni need for meaning enhanced by 4 and 1. Fe social values enhanced by 1. Ni-Ti planning and future anticipation enhanced by 7 fix.

possible tritype order: 147 / 174/ 417

ENFJ: Fe social values enhanced by 1. Ni need for meaning enhanced by 4. Se adventurous streak by 7.

possible tritype order: 147

INTP: Ti-Ne enhanced by 7 schemes and exploration. Si details by 1. Fe social values by 1 and 4.

possible tritype order: 714

ENTP: Ne exploration and opportunity seeking enhanced by 7. Fe social values by 1 and 4.

possible tritype order: 714

INTJ: Ni detailed plans enhanced by 1 and future orientation by 7. Fi value-based judgements enhanced by 4. Te competency by 1.

possible tritype order: 174/ 147

ENTJ: Te competency and perfectionism enhanced by 1. Ni detailed plans by 1 and future orientation by 7. Se adventurous streak by 7 and Fi value-based judgments by 4.

possible tritype order: 174

ISFP: Fi values enhanced by 1 and 4. Se adventurous streak by 7. Ni details by 1.

possible tritype order: 471 / 147

ESFP: Se adventurous streak enhanced by 7. Fi value based judgments by 1 and 4. Te organization by 1 fix.

possible tritype order: 741/ 714

ISTP: Ti-Se quick thinking abilities enhanced in 7. Se adventurous streak by 7. Ni details and meaning by 1 and 4. Fe social values by 4.

possible tritype order: 714

ESTP: Se adventurous streak enhanced by 7. Fe social values by 4. Ni details by 1.

possible tritype order: 714/ 741

ISFJ: Si ethical values and perfectionism enhanced by 1. Fe social values by 4. Ti-Ne quick thinking abilities in 7.

possible tritype order: 147

ESFJ: Fe social values enhanced by 4. Si ethical values and perfectionism by 1. Ne exploration by 7.

possible tritype order: 417

ISTJ: Si ethical values and perfectionism enhanced by 1. Te organization by 1. Fi value based judgment by 4 and 1. Ne exploration by 7.

possible tritype order: 147

ESTJ: Te organization and competency enhanced by 1. Si ethical values and perfectionism by 1. Ne exploration by 7. Fi value based judgment by 4.

possible tritype order: 174

Note 1: ENFP 147 tritype are archetypal campaigners of their cause.
Note 2: INFP 147 archetype so/sx or so/sp might see themselves in INFJ archetypal 'advocate' description and might confused themselves as INFJ at first.
Note 3: 471 and 174 tritypes are possibly the most tense and emotionally moody as 4 core fix's melancholy and 7's positivity creates internal tension. As well as 1's need for control and 7's need for playfulness.


----------

